

Closures in Java, Ruby, and Duby - abscondment
http://threebrothers.org/brendan/blog/closures-in-java-ruby-and-duby/

======
bensummers
I have high hopes for Duby becoming a viable alternative to javac! Since it
uses the native typesystem and doesn't require a runtime, it is 'just' a Ruby-
like syntax for writing code for the JVM.

~~~
csmeder
A lot of people are jumping on board to use Clujure, yet it doesn't use the
native typesystem and does require a runtime? (I know little about clojure,
I'm just guessing here, please correct me if I'm wrong.) So why would people
not jump on board with using a Ruby that sat on top of the JVM with non native
typesystem and requires the run time?

~~~
abscondment
Clojure solves a whole set of problems at the language level that imperative
languages like Ruby can't easily address: Simple concurrent programming
(<http://clojure.org/concurrent_programming>).

------
headius
FWIW, Duby is not "done" or "ready" yet, but it's moving along. The promise of
a static-typed language with all the expressive power of Ruby (or at least,
Ruby's syntax), but the performance of Java and no runtime library is very
compelling to me.

------
rufugee
Is Duby really ready for production yet? The twitter posts referenced are
blocked, but it appears at least someone is using it for production stuff.
Anyone else?

~~~
abscondment
I should have made it clear that we opted not to use Duby for this project
because a) the Java version was almost done and b) it still seems immature.
Android development depends on a prerelease version of jRuby, so I wouldn't
consider it production ready.

